# Forward growth.



## Johnnyboi88 (Mar 24, 2019)

If forward growth really does matter,then why are the dolan twins considered hot?


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 24, 2019)

anomaly
if nose is considered ugly why is gandy considered attractive harmony boyo


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 25, 2019)

They never post their profiles, only their fronts. From the front they still look shit- zero harmony and super fake looking from all the obvious implants, but they get haloed so much by chin, jaw and overall "prettyboy"-vibe.

If girls saw the side profiles you posted in here they would be repulsed, they look like old, recessed, saggy acromegaly patients.

Many girls say that they are overrated anyway.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 25, 2019)

Because it looks shit


----------

